

Shell Fu in zsh - kronion
http://blog.nodenexus.com/2015/04/09/extending-zsh-functionality/

======
0x0
Crazy scrolling issues in mobile safari. Getting the orange background at the
bottom as if the whole page is scrolling past its ends while the content
crawls past. Even when that settles, scrolling is jarringly stopping and
starting, with no deceleration. Please don't try to re-implement native
browser scrolling poorly :(

